

Ask HN: How do you keep track of interesting links across devices? - vishalzone2002

I have been using buffer. But I still struggle to keep track and more to know when can I read what. Are there any other apps that you have found useful?
======
Metatron
Pushbullet- [https://www.pushbullet.com/](https://www.pushbullet.com/)

Share option on my phone lists the push near the top. Desktop notification
through a Chrome extension gets them to my desktop.

Works the other way too.

So I can get texts, calendar events, links, pictures, everything to my Chrome.
And then even reply to texts, or send links back to my phone from Chrome.
Easy.

With the help of IFTTT I can even get smart notifications to both, like latest
sales of interest to me.

------
zhte415
I think this, in part, was what Delicious was created for.

